# Mr Bean rides again!



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

After spotting the Tamiya Morris Mini Cooper in the LHS, I just had to do this. Going through the series on DVD it became obvious that I would have to settle on one of three versions. The first was all orange in color and was only used on one show. The next one was the yellow version with black hood and white top used in only a couple of episodes and the most common version is the yellow, black hood and yellow top. That is the one I chose. I built the kit mostly straight from the box and the only modifications are the mirror on the driver side door and the padlock and hasp on the driver door. All through the series the license plate stayed the same on all three versions of the car.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

One sweet ride.:thumbsup:
Love Mr. Bean!
That is so awesome.
I visualize the baby buggy, with balloons, behind the car.:tongue:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> One sweet ride.:thumbsup:
> Love Mr. Bean!
> That is so awesome.
> I visualize the baby buggy, with balloons, behind the car.:tongue:


Since no one appears to make a 1:24 scale kit of the little blue three wheeled truck, that might be the next best bet for a diorama, great idea!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice kit although I am unfamiliar with most of the Mr. Bean shows. I have only seen one movie but I know of whom you speak. Your build looks great though. There is a guy out here at KSC where I work who has an original mini and my friend and ex-boss has one as well but his was actually one made in Japan after they quit making them in the UK. They are tiny being about 70% the size of the BMW minis.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That's great. I think this is the one also in Mr. Bean Goes to School where it gets crushed by a Chieftain tank


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Love those cars!! great work!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> That's great. I think this is the one also in Mr. Bean Goes to School where it gets crushed by a Chieftain tank


That was the 11th one, the car was not shown in the next two shows but was miraculously undented in the final show. I can only the fan reaction if they did that on any other show.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

what? no comfy chair?


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Steve244 said:


> what? no comfy chair?


Like this? There are endless possibilities for humorous scenes using this little car. I do see some details that need fixing.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that's it! yours is perfect as a base bean mini (sans optional comfy chair).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

kenlee said:


> Like this? There are endless possibilities for humorous scenes using this little car. I do see some details that need fixing.


That's great, I didn't know about the "comfy chair." I thought it was a reference to the Monty Python skit where the Spanish Inquisition was torturing the old woman with the "comfy pillow." This is almost as absurd.

Bob K.


----------

